# Eines der stärksten Argumente, das/die



## Jana337

Bin mal anderswo beim Schreiben gestolpert: Welches ist richtig?

Eines der stärksten Argumente, das er vorgetragen hat...
Eines der stärksten Argumente, die er vorgetragen hat...

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Bin mal anderswo beim Schreiben gestolpert: Welches ist richtig?
> 
> Eines der stärksten Argumente, das er vorgetragen hat...
> Eines der stärksten Argumente, die er vorgetragen hat...
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana


 
Als ich es korrigieren wollte, habe ich auch eine ganze Weile darüber nachgedacht.  Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich "das" wählen, was aber sicherlich den Sinn verdreht. Hat Elias mehrere Argumente einfließen lassen? Oder bloß dieses eine? War es Ersteres, dann muss es "die" sein, wenn er nur dieses eine vorgetragen hat, dann ist "das" richtig.

Aus deinem Satz kann ich eigentlich schon entnehmen, dass er mehrere Argumente hervorgebracht hat, demzufolge sollte es dann doch "*die*" sein.


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Als ich es korrigieren wollte, habe ich auch eine ganze Weile darüber nachgedacht.  Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich "das" wählen, was aber sicherlich den Sinn verdreht. Hat Elias mehrere Argumente einfließen lassen? Oder bloß dieses eine? War es Ersteres, dann muss es "die" sein, wenn er nur dieses eine vorgetragen hat, dann ist "das" richtig.
> 
> Aus deinem Satz kann ich eigentlich schon entnehmen, dass er mehrere Argumente hervorgebracht hat, demzufolge sollte es dann doch "*die*" sein.


Das sehe ich (bzw. mein Bauchgefühl) auch so. Wenn es nur ein Argument gewesen wäre, hätte es ja heissen müssen: "Das stärkste Argument, das er vorgetragen hat..."

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass es mir genau wie Whodunit gegangen ist: Meine erste Reaktion war auch "Na klar, es muss "das" heissen, aber nachdem ich etwas drüber nachgedacht habe, bin ich auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es "die" heissen muss.

Axl


----------



## MrMagoo

Dieses "das" bezieht sich auf "eines" zurück - das, was also später ausführlicher erläutert wird, ist eben dieses eine Argument:

_Eines_ der Argumente, _das_ (=_welches_) er vorgetragen hat, _ist_ nicht überzeugend.

Anders:
Die Argumente, die (=welche) er vorgetragen hat, sind nicht überzeugend.


Auch ich habe etwas nachgedacht und finde auch nicht, daß sich "die" wirklich falsch anhört... 
"Eines der Argumente, die er vorgetragen hat, ist..."

Wahrscheinlich liegt es im Sinne des Betrachters, ob man eher das einzelne Argument im Auge hat und dieses hervorhebt, oder ob es um alle Argumente geht, aus denen man eins herauszieht.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## elroy

Es gibt aber *auf jeden Fall* mehrere Argumente, das beweist der Superlativ, egal wie man den Satz aufbildet.

-Eines der stärksten Argumente...
-Die stärkste Argumente...

Im zweiten Satz ist das Plural offensichtlich falsch.
Im ersten Satz ist die Antwort nicht so klar.

Ihr habt alle gemeint, dass sich "die" nicht richtig anhöre, allerdings habt ihr keine überzeugende grammatikalische Erkärung angeboten.  Wie gesagt, es sind offensichtlich mehrere Argumente - das hat eigentlich nicht mit der Frage zu tun.

Jens meint wiederum, dass sich das Pronomen unbedingt auf "eines" zurückbezieht, aber das ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit.  Warum kann sich das Pronomen nicht auf "Argumente" zurückbeziehen?  Die Wortfolge wäre in beiden Fällen in Ordnung, and daher der Zweifel.

Schließlich bin ich noch nicht überzeugt von den Antworten.   Ich mag vielleicht zu abfordern sein, indem ich noch mehr von euch erbitte, aber weniger kann ich doch von euch nicht erwarten! 

Übrigens: Warum erwähnst du denn mich, Daniel?   Willst du etwa behaupten, dass meine Argumente immer stark seien?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Es gibt aber *auf jeden Fall* mehrere Argumente, das beweist der Superlativ, egal wie man den Satz aufbildet.


Selbstverständlich. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie Daniel darauf gekommen ist, dass es ein einziges Argument sein könnte - ich hab doch Plural verwendet.


> Übrigens: Warum erwähnst du denn mich, Daniel?   Willst du etwa behaupten, dass meine Argumente immer stark seien?


Zweifellos.  Aber sieh dir den Faden uns/einander an - dort wurdest du von mir explizit erwähnt. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie Daniel darauf gekommen ist, dass es ein einziges Argument sein könnte - ich hab doch Plural verwendet.
> 
> Zweifellos.  Aber sieh dir den Faden uns/einander an - dort wurdest du von mir explizit erwähnt.
> 
> Jana


 
Ach so, klar! Ich hatte mir den Beitrag sogar angelesen.  Na ja, Daniel ist einfach unheimlich aufmerksam!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Es gibt aber *auf jeden Fall* mehrere Argumente, das beweist der Superlativ, egal wie man den Satz aufbildet.


 
Gut, aber das Problem war ja, dass mir das Singularreflexivpronomen besser gefiel - zumindest vom gefühl her.



> -Eines der stärksten Argumente...
> -Die stärkste Argumente...


 
Das widerlegt aber nicht, dass man nicht "das" verwenden kann.



> Im zweiten Satz ist *der* Plural offensichtlich falsch.
> Im ersten Satz ist die Antwort nicht so klar.


 
Ja, das kann sein, aber es gibt noch keine Argumente, die () dies belegen bzw. widerlegen können.



> Ihr habt alle gemeint, dass sich "die" nicht richtig anhöre, allerdings habt ihr keine überzeugende grammatikalische Erkärung angeboten. Wie gesagt, es sind offensichtlich mehrere Argumente - das hat eigentlich nicht*s* mit der Frage zu tun.


 
Die braucht Zeit, deine grammatikalische Erklärung. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich mir ausdenken werde, aber das wäre wiederum eine Frage für einen schlauen Deutschlehrer.



> Jens meint wiederum, dass sich das Pronomen unbedingt auf "eines" zurückbezieht, aber das ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit. Warum kann sich das Pronomen nicht auf "Argumente" zurückbeziehen? Die Wortfolge wäre in beiden Fällen in Ordnung, and daher der Zweifel.


 
Es kann schon, aber es klingt nicht gut, oder zumindest nicht richtig. Wenn du es mir so sagen würdest, würde ich dich nicht korrigieren, weil ich die Antwort auch nicht kennte.



> Schließlich bin ich noch nicht überzeugt von den Antworten.  Ich mag vielleicht zu abfordern sein, indem ich noch mehr von euch erbitte, aber weniger kann ich doch von euch nicht erwarten!


 
Gedulde dich mal ein bisschen, wir werden dir schon das Nötigste überliefern. 



> Übrigens: Warum erwähnst du denn mich, Daniel?  Willst du etwa behaupten, dass meine Argumente immer stark seien?


 
Einerseits deswegen und weil ich ja überaus aufmerksam bin.


----------



## Whodunit

Wie würdet ihr anderen Muttersprachler denn diesen Satz sagen?

Das ist eines der stärksten Argumente, *das* mir einfiel.
Das ist eines der stärksten Argumente, *die* mir einfiel*en*.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie würdet ihr anderen  Muttersprachler Jana darf auch  denn diesen Satz sagen?
> 
> Das ist eines der stärksten Argumente, *das* mir einfiel.
> Das ist eines der stärksten Argumente, *die* mir einfiel*en*.


Denn:
Unter den Argumenten, *die *mir einfiel*en*, war dieses am stärksten.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Denn:
> Unter den Argumenten, *die *mir einfiel*en*, war dieses am stärksten.
> 
> Jana


 
'türlich darfst du auch! Genau das würde ich auch sagen, aber warum nicht in deinem ersten Beispiel?


----------



## Ralf

Wie wäre es damit (ein etwas praktischerer Zusammenhang ):

(1) Das ist eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel, das mir der Arzt verschrieben hat. 
(Das Medikament, das mir der Arzt verschrieben hat, ist eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel überhaupt. Er hat mir jedoch nur eins verschrieben - und zwar eines der stärksten.) 

(2) Das ist eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel, die mir der Arzt verschrieben hat. 
(Das Medikament ist unter denen, die mir der Arzt verschrieben hat, eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel. Er hat mir also mehrere Beruhigungsmittel verschrieben.) 

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso "komischer" kommt mir (1) vor. Um die beabsichtigte Aussage zu erzielen, würde ich den Satz wahrscheinlich doch etwas anders formulieren. Also, ich lege mich fest: Ich stimme für (2). Im Umkehrschluss heißt das:





> Das ist eines der stärksten Argumente, *die* mir einfiel*en*.


Ralf


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Gut, aber das Problem war ja, dass mir das Singularreflexivpronomen besser gefiel - zumindest vom gefühl her.
> 
> 
> 
> Das widerlegt aber nicht, dass man nicht "das" verwenden kann.


 
Sollte es auch nicht.  Es war nur ein Beweis, dass es auf alle Fälle um mehrere Argumente geht. 





> Ja, das kann sein, aber es gibt noch keine Argumente, die () dies belegen bzw. widerlegen können.
> 
> 
> 
> Die braucht Zeit, deine grammatikalische Erklärung. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich mir ausdenken werde, aber das wäre wiederum eine Frage für einen schlauen Deutschlehrer.
> 
> 
> 
> Es kann schon, aber es klingt nicht gut, oder zumindest nicht richtig. Wenn du es mir so sagen würdest, würde ich dich nicht korrigieren, weil ich die Antwort auch nicht kennte.
> 
> 
> 
> Gedulde dich mal ein bisschen, wir werden dir schon das Nötigste überliefern.
> 
> 
> 
> Einerseits deswegen und weil ich ja überaus aufmerksam bin.


 
Geduldig bin ich immer...mal sehen, was noch herauskommt.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> 'türlich darfst du auch! Genau das würde ich auch sagen, aber warum nicht in deinem ersten Beispiel?


 
Dem pflichte ich auch (wenn ich auch mal was beitragen darf ) bei.


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Wie wäre es damit (ein etwas praktischerer Zusammenhang ):
> 
> (1) Das ist eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel, das mir der Arzt verschrieben hat.
> (Das Medikament, das mir der Arzt verschrieben hat, ist eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel überhaupt. Er hat mir jedoch nur eins verschrieben - und zwar eines der stärksten.)
> 
> (2) Das ist eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel, die mir der Arzt verschrieben hat.
> (Das Medikament ist unter denen, die mir der Arzt verschrieben hat, eines der stärksten Beruhigungsmittel. Er hat mir also mehrere Beruhigungsmittel verschrieben.)
> 
> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso "komischer" kommt mir (1) vor. Um die beabsichtigte Aussage zu erzielen, würde ich den Satz wahrscheinlich doch etwas anders formulieren. Also, ich lege mich fest: Ich stimme für (2). Im Umkehrschluss heißt das:Ralf


 
Mir gefällt dein Vorschlag.  Wir begegnen natürlich in diesem Fall dem zweiten Fall (Das Medikament ist unter denen, die mir der Arzt verschrieben hat).  Die Frage ist also: müsste der Singular auf die Situation in (1) hinweisen?


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Übrigens: Warum erwähnst du denn mich, Daniel?  Willst du etwa behaupten, dass meine Argumente immer stark seien?


Let me answer this same question. Daniel might have a different view. I also turn to you for the "rules", or as the person most likely to think them through. This does not mean that I never disagree, even in English, but you seem to have a very solid grammatical background, and I lack that.

It does seem that the questions asked lately have been especially difficult to answer.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Let me answer this same question. Daniel might have a different view. I also turn to you for the "rules", or as the person most likely to think them through. This does not mean that I never disagree, even in English, but you seem to have a very solid grammatical background, and I lack that.
> 
> It does seem that the questions asked lately have been especially difficult to answer.
> 
> Gaer


 
Thanks, Gaer , but Daniel was making a reference to a comment I had forgotten about. 

Jana and I are trying to come up with the most difficult questions possible in an attempt to bring back some energy into a recently mundane forum!


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Thanks, Gaer , but Daniel was making a reference to a comment I had forgotten about.
> 
> Jana and I are trying to come up with the most difficult questions possible in an attempt to bring back some energy into a recently mundane forum!


We are actually not trying that much - the questions are mushrooming spontaneously, which is both useful and rewarding. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Thanks, Gaer , but Daniel was making a reference to a comment I had forgotten about.
> 
> Jana and I are trying to come up with the most difficult questions possible in an attempt to bring back some energy into a recently mundane forum!


So THAT'S what's going on!

Well, if that is so, you guys are doing a very good job!

But a little fun would be nice too, too break up all these brain-teasers. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> So THAT'S what's going on!
> 
> Well, if that is so, you guys are doing a very good job!
> 
> But a little fun would be nice too,  too to break up all these brain-teasers.
> 
> Gaer


Fun has always been your job, hasn't it? 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Fun has always been your job, hasn't it?
> 
> Jana


 
Let me second this. We're actually the funniest forum, aren't we?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Let me second this. We're actually the funniest forum, aren't we?


 
But fun is not funny. 

The superlative of "fun" is "most fun."


----------



## Jana337

I am afraid we are the chattiest as well! Please moderate yourself if you do not want to be moderated;-)

J.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am afraid we are the chattiest as well! Please moderate yourself if you do not want to be moderated;-)
> 
> J.


 
Will uns unsere Moderátorka etwa verlassen?


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am afraid we are the chattiest as well! Please moderate yourself if you do not want to be moderated;-)
> 
> J.


But the difference between "fun" and "funny" is actually something worth talking about. It should be in its own thread, so I will say no more.

G.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Will uns unsere Moderátorka etwa verlassen?


Woraus folgt so was? 
A subtle difference between

if you do not want to be moderated   
if you want to be unmoderated? 
Jana


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Will uns unsere Moderátorka etwa verlassen?


Are you kidding?

We need to keep ourselves on topic and "police" ourselves just as we have done, for the most part, during the long period when we had no moderator.

Otherwise, Jana has to follow the rules of the furum and "police" the forum herself. She would rather we use self-restraint. 

Right, Jana?

Seems pretty clear to me!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Woraus folgt so was?
> A subtle difference between
> 
> if you do not want to be moderated
> if you want to be unmoderated?
> Jana


 
Ich habe mich wohl verlesen. 'tschuldigung.


----------

